# Should I be worried (runny poo)



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
Just looking for advice. Tilly has had runny poo for the last 2days, 
Also has gone to the toilet in the house the last 2nights, she hasnt done this in well over a month as she is toilet trained now, 
She was never a great eater but I gave her boiled chicken and rice yesterday as I was worried she had a upset tummy, 
She's is great form still looking to play, 
Should I be worried? 

Thanks x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would keep on the boiled chicken and rice untill her poos firm up.

also, she may have just had a slip up in her training the past 2 nights. Alot of trainers say, your dog isn't fully house trained untill they have gone 3 months without an accident...she is only 5 and a bit months...so I wouldn't be too worried about the accident. they happen


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I would keep on the boiled chicken and rice untill her poos firm up.
> 
> also, she may have just had a slip up in her training the past 2 nights. Alot of trainers say, your dog isn't fully house trained untill they have gone 3 months without an accident...she is only 5 and a bit months...so I wouldn't be too worried about the accident. they happen


Thanks Amanda, 
I just read another post that said how the dog had runny poo after "COACHIES" treats, 
I was training Tilly on Sunday and Monday with them, 
Hopefully that is the cause, 
Will def keep her on chicken and rice for a while, 

Thanks x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a problem!  happy to help


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

If Darla ever messes in the house at night I know it's due to an upset stomach. She doesn't do it any other time.

So I rest her stomach for 24 hours then chicken and rice for a few days.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I do hope all is OK now with Tilly x.
One of the most important things to remember with "runny poo" is to make sure she has access to fresh water - keeping any dog hydrated is very very important.
An alternative to chicken and rice would be a little cooked chicken with natural live probiotic yoghurt. 
Any longer term problem and I'd certainly consult a vet.
Stephen x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I continued giving her chicken and rice yesterday in small amounts. She couldn't get enough. I'd say she was starving the poor thing, she's on great form, 
No mess last night, but she had gotten sick during the night but was all rice (maybe over fed) or she was eating cut grass on her walk yesterday, could be the cause aswell 

Poo a bit better so I hope shes on the mend now.
Thanks for all yer comments x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Tilly's (poo) situation has got worse,
Continued giving her chicken and rice, 
Also gave her the natural yogurt today, 
Earlier on this evening I checked her poo and (sorry for being disgusting) but was runny, mucusy,and was a bit of blood it in, 
Rang the vet straight away and must bring her in at 9.50am tomorrow😳😳😳😳😳

This is going in since Monday. 

Wish her luck 😁😁

Jean x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is not too good! Hope she is feeling fine, likely a bout of colitus,
They will likely take a stool ample, and give her an antibiotic to firm up the poop.

Hope it wasn't much blood, and as they don't have you in there right now they may not be too concerned.

Hope you are both doing ok.

did they suggest keeping her on the chicken and rice?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Amanda, 
Not much blood but really runny and mucus was kinda clear with a tinge of green color, 
When I rang the vets and explained. The nurse didn't seem to bothered by the fact that she had runny poo since monday but when I said there was blood in it today she said that the vet would want to see her ASAP, 
The surgery was closing half hour after my call so she booked me for first thing in the morning, 
Just Said to give her a small bit of the chicken and rice tonight and nothing in the morning, 

The only difference I made to her food was I changed her kibble to a well known brand here called Red Mills Leader and I gave her the raw chicken wings twice last with, plus the COACHIES training treats, 
I hope it's not something I have done, 

Tilly is her usual self not acting a bit sick. 
Really hopping it's something small, 

I'll keep u updated tomorrow, 

Thanks for advice x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Jeanie,

I know it can be a worry - but there are several threads on here telling of a very similar situation. It does sound like Colitus - http://www.vetbase.co.uk/information/colitis-explained.php
The vet should be able to give some medication and all should be OK - but I would still ensure that Tilly has access to water to keep hydrated.
Please keep us updated and let us know the outcome of tomorrow's visit.
If your dog was younger I'd certainly have contacted her breeder as they would rather know about this than not - and if they have had a similar situation they would be best to put your mind at rest.
Hugs to you and Tilly x
Stephen x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Jeanie,
> 
> I know it can be a worry - but there are several threads on here telling of a very similar situation. It does sound like Colitus - http://www.vetbase.co.uk/information/colitis-explained.php
> The vet should be able to give some medication and all should be OK - but I would still ensure that Tilly has access to water to keep hydrated.
> ...


Thanks a million Stephen, 

I think she had a touch of this when we got her first, 
We don't have any contact with the breeder as we think he was a gangster to be honest was only in it for the money, 

When we got Tilly I brought her for a vet check, and it wasn't on till my second visit to the vet that he told me that Tilly was a very unhealthy pup when he first saw her, 
He also re vaccinated her at that stage cause he didn't trust the breeder and had suspicions that she came from a puppy farm, 

Of course at this stage we had fallen in love with Tilly and I didn't care where she came from, she now need our love and care so we decided to not have any contact with the breeder, 

Hopefully it is only colitis tomorrow and can be sorted with tablets, 

Thanks again for yer advice and will def write a update after our vet visit, 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Thanks a million Stephen,
> 
> I think she had a touch of this when we got her first,
> We don't have any contact with the breeder as we think he was a gangster to be honest was only in it for the money,
> ...



It's my pleasure Jeanie - Hope all goes well for the morning.

Stephen x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi just a update on Tilly, 
Just back from the vets, and ye were right it was colitis, 
Vet couldn't understand why she got it again at such a young age so if it happens agin he wants a sample to test for 
(giardia)??????? Sorry wrong spelling 😊
She gave her a injection and a course of antibiotics, 

Thanks a million for yer advice, ye were spot on😉

Let's hope this is the end of it now x 


Jeanie x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww poor little Tilly- hope the medication sorts her out.

As Colitis is inflammation of the colon you could feed her smaller meals and if her poos are still watery etc... you can add fibre into her meals to reduce the amount of poos produce. Probiotics or natural yoghurt also restores the good bacteria. I use it all the time- just buy the cheap supermarket brand and add a dollop on their food.

Colitis can be caused by diet- but it can also be caused by bacteria infections or parasites such as hook worms. But whilst her system is trying to sort it self out I would leave off the Coachies treats etc.. and carry on with her bland diet of chicken and rice. I also find white fish very easy for them to digest. Again just buy the white fillets from the supermarket. Will give her a bit of variety from the chicken.

As for Giardia there is plenty of info on the internet. but this site has info that is easy to understand : http://www.the-puppy-dog-place.com/giardia-in-dogs.html


Big cockapoo hugs anyway for little Tilly- hope she is back to full health soon. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jean .. I dont know how I missed this thread ... ahh poor Tilly ... You have done the right thing going to the vet ... I wish I had seen this thread earlier  ... sending you love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

M&M's mummy said:


> Awww poor little Tilly- hope the medication sorts her out.
> 
> As Colitis is inflammation of the colon you could feed her smaller meals and if her poos are still watery etc... you can add fibre into her meals to reduce the amount of poos produce. Probiotics or natural yoghurt also restores the good bacteria. I use it all the time- just buy the cheap supermarket brand and add a dollop on their food.
> 
> ...


Thanks a million, 

This is why I love been a member of this site, some great people with great advice, 

Thanks for your very useful info, will def follow the feeding guidelines in your post, 
The poor thing her tummy must be really sensitive. 

Thanks again, 



Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Oh Jean .. I dont know how I missed this thread ... ahh poor Tilly ... You have done the right thing going to the vet ... I wish I had seen this thread earlier  ... sending you love and hugs xxxx


Awh thanks jo jo, 

Your fine, sometimes I think threads get lost when there's so many of them, 
Hopefully Tilly is on the mend now, 
She's in got form, I'd just imagine her little belly I'd raw, 😒


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

.. I know how much we worry about our cockapoos... gutted I missed this thread ....I am just sorry I wasn't there for you when you could have done with some JoJo support ... Hugs to Tilly from Honey (her double)... xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope that Tilly is feeling better - I am sorry that I missed your earlier posts but well done you for being a great owner and acting fast!
xhugsx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Jeanie,
Glad to hear it is just a bout of Colitis, they did the testing for lady too for the giardia, cam bacck clear, so don't stress too much about it. Lady has a very very sensitive tummy, and unfortunately the higher quality food and treats i go the more trouble she seems to have. we are dealing with another bout with her right now....just trying to figure out what the trigger foods are and get rid of them for good.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

God isn't it strange, I don't know are times changing or what but I never had any of this with my last 2 dogs. They Basiclly got 2 feeds of kibble a day and treat at that night. Never noticed any of these kind of symptoms, 
Then again I watch tilly way more and she's my little girl, so prob notice to much. 😄😄😄
Oops 
Thanks for yer lovely posts x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope u find what's after causing it this time. 
Can be very frustrating. 
U think ur doing right and then have a sick little girl. 

Hugs to poor lady x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo I hope Lady is ok xxx

Jeanie. I know what you mean, some cockapoos do seem to be fussy eaters and tummy upsets have been mentioned a lot lately too ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jeanie I missed the end of this thread too - glad to hear that Tilly should be on the mend - she's so gorgeous - and I've really enjoyed all the pics you've posted - you did well to get her - even if he was a gangster!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She will be ok, and she is fine in herself....hoping you are finding the same thing.
We are just going to cut out all treats...and see if it is one of those.

any idea for Tilly what it could be??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure. I introduced a few things over a 2week period. Have cut them all out now and starting to give them back one thing at a time. Starting with her kibble. 
I could honestly say she is the same as her usual (cheeky self) and u wouldnt know she was unwell only just for her poo, 

I take it so from your experience with lady this is a ongoing thing, 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jean, so sorry, i also missed this thread  but glad to hear she is recovering now. I think you're right to strip the diet back so then you can see what might cause any possible flare ups.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have had 3 bouts with lady.....this one is not as severe by any stretch, no meds needed...just got to figure out the issue.

she did just have a perfect poo this am tho....so we will see what it's like later and start introducing some of her treats back in.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Jean, so sorry, i also missed this thread  but glad to hear she is recovering now. I think you're right to strip the diet back so then you can see what might cause any possible flare ups.


Awh no prob, 
I was saying in my last post to Jo Jo that there is so many threads, I think some threads go missing. 

She's much better today, thank god, 
Only one poo ( solid) since the vets, let's hope she's on the road to recovery, 

Thanks for the post x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> we have had 3 bouts with lady.....this one is not as severe by any stretch, no meds needed...just got to figure out the issue.
> 
> she did just have a perfect poo this am tho....so we will see what it's like later and start introducing some of her treats back in.


Oh really, 
The poor thing. Can't be a nice feeling, 
I gave Tilly her kibble back today with some (nature diet) soft food and she hounded it down, 
Fingers crossed for a normal poo later😄😄😄



Jeanie x


----------

